# Job Vacancies



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello....

I would like to hear from anyone who has any knowledge or is working, especially in the on/offshore oil industry as regards to the recruitment process. I have spent many months researching this, sent out numerous cv,s to various companies but had little feedback. I appreciate and understand that labour from countries such as India are the prefered route these days and that jobs for british workers are probably very scarce. Basically i work offshore in the UK as a blasting and painting supervisor, i have many years exp and am looking for either contract or full time positions anywhere in the Middle East, ideally i would like some info as regards to any recruitment agencies based in the Middle East that specificaly recruit british workers or contacts for blasting and painting companies in this area.....


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

tonyjohn said:


> Hello....
> 
> I would like to hear from anyone who has any knowledge or is working, especially in the on/offshore oil industry as regards to the recruitment process. I have spent many months researching this, sent out numerous cv,s to various companies but had little feedback. I appreciate and understand that labour from countries such as India are the prefered route these days and that jobs for british workers are probably very scarce. Basically i work offshore in the UK as a blasting and painting supervisor, i have many years exp and am looking for either contract or full time positions anywhere in the Middle East, ideally i would like some info as regards to any recruitment agencies based in the Middle East that specificaly recruit british workers or contacts for blasting and painting companies in this area.....



That’s right, lately most companies seem to be going for cheaper labour if you know what I mean. For Oil&Gas, I suggest try Abu Dhabi and Qatar. Also try Linkedin, seems like a useful source in Middle East recruitment. 
All the best


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyjohn said:


> Hello....
> 
> I would like to hear from anyone who has any knowledge or is working, especially in the on/offshore oil industry as regards to the recruitment process. I have spent many months researching this, sent out numerous cv,s to various companies but had little feedback. I appreciate and understand that labour from countries such as India are the prefered route these days and that jobs for british workers are probably very scarce. Basically i work offshore in the UK as a blasting and painting supervisor, i have many years exp and am looking for either contract or full time positions anywhere in the Middle East, ideally i would like some info as regards to any recruitment agencies based in the Middle East that specificaly recruit british workers or contacts for blasting and painting companies in this area.....


Submit you CV in Charterhouse or Clarendon Parker. They have ample of Oil & Gas clients as well..


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hello...*



glezhia said:


> Submit you CV in Charterhouse or Clarendon Parker. They have ample of Oil & Gas clients as well..


Many thanks for that, but i have already done this...thanks anyway


----------

